# Install dryer duct booster or find a shorter vent route?



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

this just a regular run of the mill dryer?? 30' isn't all that bad if it doesn't have alot of 90's [add 5' ea 90*]. disconnect the vent and run one load of towells [that will tell you if it's the vent]. if gas dryer open up the room due to monoxide. these dryers require a lot of air[especially gas] so make sure it's not being starved, has to be on legs for proper air flow,nothing blocking front. you're using nat' gas??.your old dryer was fine in that location- new dryer should be also...so if it's the vent i would relocate rather than put a booster in. dryer under one year?? call for warranty service you may have a problem with dryer. a lot of thermister failures.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Jacques said:


> this just a regular run of the mill dryer?? 30' isn't all that bad if it doesn't have alot of 90's [add 5' ea 90*]. disconnect the vent and run one load of towells [that will tell you if it's the vent]. if gas dryer open up the room due to monoxide. these dryers require a lot of air[especially gas] so make sure it's not being starved, has to be on legs for proper air flow,nothing blocking front. you're using nat' gas??.your old dryer was fine in that location- new dryer should be also...so if it's the vent i would relocate rather than put a booster in. dryer under one year?? call for warranty service you may have a problem with dryer. a lot of thermister failures.


A contractor came over and told me to put in a metal filtration box 5 ft from my dryer in the basement.
http://www.kitchensource.com/range-hoods/sl-mfl-100.htm


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

how would that solve-long dry??


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Jacques said:


> how would that solve-long dry??


Because it would be 5 ft of vent duct vs 30 ft


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

dinosaur1 said:


> A contractor came over and told me to put in a metal filtration box 5 ft from my dryer in the basement.
> http://www.kitchensource.com/range-hoods/sl-mfl-100.htm


1) Likely not listed or intended for use in a dryer duct (you can ask Soler & Palauat at 800-961-7370), and may void the dryer manufacture's warranty.

2) Will likely require frequent cleaning. and might be a fire hazard if not cleaned.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

what's a contractor know about dryers? from what i can see this is just a small box with a filter in it. you still have to get the air to the outside. if you have a gas dryer you can't have it venting into room. this filter will impede the exhaust, lengthen dry time,back up lint into dryer,and dump the hot moist air into your basement. this will definitely be a manf non-approved add on, which the ins co will go by. if this is an electric dryer and you want to vent it into room [dumb idea] you can just buy a hose and bucket kit [indoor dryer vent kit]. but i strongly urge you to have an appliance repair co check your dryer. there's health,safety,and energy[$$] issues here. not to mention the poor dryer just trying to do it's job. have a little compassion for the poor thing.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Could be your vent pipe is full of lint, may want to check that.

Even short runs can accumulate lint and should be checked occasionally.

I have an almost as long run on mine , couldn't be helped.

HVAC guy foil taped only all pipes (no screws) so lint wouldn't have something to hang on to .

He did say I might possible need a booster but so far so good.


----------

